# Best protein shakes for bulking up!



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Evening all,

Anyone here offer their opinions on the best protein powders/shakes for purely bulking up. Currently getting to the gym 2-3 times a week, when work allows and would like some advice on what the best shakes would be!

I've previously used Sci-Mx, but (not wanting to sound nit-picky) the taste wasn't great.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

cheers,

Nathan


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive used the iso2 complete gainer and its pretty good for a lean bulk...ill be honest though mate real food is best and with the vat on suppliments at the moment you can buy a lot of good food for the price of a tub of protein


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm liking bulkpowders complete mass at the moment.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Home made bulk shakes all the way mate. 100g oats, 1 pint skimmed milk, 20g no flavour whey, 30g egg white powder, 1tbspoon evoo.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Although check out deluxe nutritions 'mass' shake.

Really good macro profile with little sugar and jammed with aminos. Will be trying that next.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude just get your normal protein powder and add oats to it leave it for 5mins and eat it all of alot cheaper and well they put oats and suagrs in the weight gainers anyway so way spend more for the same thing??


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Biffa_Bacon said:


> Home made bulk shakes all the way mate. 100g oats, 1 pint skimmed milk, 20g no flavour whey, 30g egg white powder, 1tbspoon evoo.


Basically this (home-made).

But why stop at skimmed milk? Nothing wrong with full fat at all. And stick a bit of natural peanut butter in there too.

Macros don't really matter. You're looking at getting calories down you for a bulk. It doesn't need to be too protein heavy as long as you're getting in your daily quota.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

I use skimmed milk because my genes are fat :-(


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheers for the quick replies. My only prob is that I'm working shifts so finding time to pack a good meal in is rare. Any ideas for a quick but decent meal? The oat & protein mix sounds perfect!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

NDW said:


> Cheers for the quick replies. My only prob is that I'm working shifts so finding time to pack a good meal in is rare. Any ideas for a quick but decent meal? The oat & protein mix sounds perfect!


chick & rice, grill chicken with a nice spice rub done night before then just warm up


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

And finally, thanks so far guys! Really appreciate your time and apologies for 'typical' newbie Q's!

Is there ideally a set amount of calories I need to be taking in a day? Or is it a case of pile it in and work it out?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Google up and look for a BMR calculator.

Then look for a TDEE calculator.

Fill in about half a dozen or so and take the average result. That'll be your calorie starting point.

Then add 500 calories to that, eat at that for a couple of weeks, monitor and adjust.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

NDW said:


> And finally, thanks so far guys! Really appreciate your time and apologies for 'typical' newbie Q's!
> 
> Is there ideally a set amount of calories I need to be taking in a day? Or is it a case of pile it in and work it out?


Ignore anyone who talks about eating a few calories over maintenance.

Go for a ballpark of 3500, aim for that. Keep consistent with that for a few weeks and add more if needed.

People never eat enough.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wasp said:


> Ignore anyone who talks about eating a few calories over maintenance.
> 
> Go for a ballpark of 3500, aim for that. Keep consistent with that for a few weeks and add more if needed.
> 
> People never eat enough.


So 3500cals if your 11st or 16st to bulk? No.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Wasp said:


> People never eat enough.


Although I'd agree that "hard gainers" rarely eat enough, a ballpark figure of 3500 is way too rough.

If the guy's a manual labourer on a building site, that could even put him in a deficit. For someone like me, 3500 would just make me fat.

BMR and TDEE with a 500 surplus is the best way to go about things. You then adjust as necessary. It may take a couple of weeks before you hit the right calorie level but dieting with a surplus is no different to dieting with a deficit - both require patience.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Too much of a head fcuk for me.

3500, then chop and change if needed.

Most of the time you need to eat more imo


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Boditronics mass attack


----------

